# Is this the worlds largest honey bee hive?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.calgarysun.com/2014/06/09/blackfalds-family-getting-a-lot-of-buzz-about-beehive-like-home

_* Blackfalds family getting a lot of buzz about beehive-like home*_



> The droning started softly at first, as if someone in a distant farm field was using a mower, or some other piece of power equipment.
> 
> But the hum grew louder, and louder.
> 
> ...


What an impressive looking place! :flower:


----------

